# Who on CT uses insulin or an insulin pump?



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm (a lousy) diabetic for 15 years now. On insulin for about the last 5 and on a pump for the last 3 (of the 5).

My schedule makes it hard to eat regularly & properly. I also have a lifetime of not so great eating habits behind me.

I find it a challenge some days with my insulin pump since my activity level can vary from day to day and hour to hour.

Anyone else out there care to share some info & maybe any "helps" they've discovered along the way?


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

abc


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

One other thing that might help is check out Pumping Insulin by John Walsh and Ruth Roberts. It was recommended to me before I got the pump and as I recall it was pretty helpful. I should probably revisit it to see if any of it makes more sense now that I've used the pump for a while.


----------



## KMR (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont have diabetes, but my dad and little sister do, type 1. 

My dad does landscaping and is almost always busy and he wines and complained about his "dumb pump" when he first got it, which i think its the animas one like mentioned above. my sister has the same one. also my sister is in high school, just o set up where im going. 

So both them are busy and know when they are going to be working harder and dont need the high rates, and vice versa when thay can expect to not do too much of anything they can adjust their rates ahead to expect it. and i know they both had to change their eating habits a little and to the healthier too. that was about 8-9 yrs ago for the pumps at least. 

so I can only reiterate what JC was sayin, and what i remember being taught, eat smart test semi regular or often, its up up you to know your body and you gotta do whats best for you.


----------

